# how/where do I get tests to see how fertile or how many eggs I have?



## jessica60 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi. I have read somewhere about tests you can have to check how many eggs you have or something similar.  What is ghis called and how do you get it done? Im 36 now and worried that my eggs are in decline. Can you geg it done at gp, if so what do you tell them to get this test done? 

Grateful for any advice.


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Jessica - you can get your AmH tested to give you an indication if your ovarian reserve. You have to pay for it but I think it was only about £80. There are private GP linked to my work so I paid to have it there but I assume you can ask your GP to arrange it for you too.

Good luck!
Xxx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Sadly, the NHS do not recognise the AMH test and rely solely on FSH.

But most private clinics will test and give the result. Though I found one was funny about interpreting them for you if you have not paid consulation fees etc.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

You will need to go private.  I agree with the last poster.  My GP wouldn't do it.

X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I had mine done at Bupa - including consultation it was £100 or something like that; I don't have private healthcare so it was a bit more than if I had. Remember though that people can have loads of eggs but they aren't any good, or have few eggs that are amazing. Additionally, egg quality is only half the battle (or a third of the battle), you need good sperm and any embies to implant well. A good amh can't guarantee on easy pregnancy.

Good luck x


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

You can buy FertilCheck strips from Amazon - about £10 for 2 tests I think. If your FSH is high you might then decide to pay to have further testing (all tests are a little dubious as people still fall pregnant with high FSH and lowAMH). I did the FertilCheck when I was ttc and 35. It was about medium on day 3 but quite light on a random day of cycle. I did eventually conceive naturally (also have problems with irregular/missed ovulation) - I'm glad I did it because it was definitely not darker than control line to suggest high FSH and reduced fertility due to age so I could put that out of my mind.


----------

